

Behind the Mic: The Science of Talking with Computers - hahainternet
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxxRAHVtafI

======
hahainternet
I found this particularly interesting even though it is quite light on
details. The next step they illustrate at the end is really a major turning
point in interactivity.

